

Weird. Distributing startup job offers via email - danielfrese

Would you like this: A weekly newsletter with job offers from awesome startup companies.<p>We think about setting up such a service.<p>We will cover job offers from around the globe. If you provide your favorite work location we can prioritize offers near you and personalize your weekly email.<p>The service will be 100% free and we won't share any private data publicly.<p>I would love to hear some feedback from you :-)<p>I put up two Google Forms to collect realistic feedback:<p>You can sign up for the list here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&#38;formkey=dGticlQ4WmFoRnBiWUZ2ZkxtOFdZdkE6MQ<p>Post job offers here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&#38;formkey=dDJDVWF3VGpoU1RTbGhXcWxCeXpaQWc6MQ<p>Daniel
======
benologist
Sounds cool, but where else will the job seekers come from? If it's just HN
then this is like an email version of "Who's Hiring"?

Either way, I've submitted our open positions. Good luck. :)

~~~
danielfrese
Oh I didn't actually answer your question in my last post. At first we have to
get our hands dirty to get the seekers to sign up for the list. Talk to people
directly, ask for feedback in developer message boards etc. But if they like
the convenience of the service it hopefully spreads.

~~~
benologist
Cool. I hope it works.

~~~
danielfrese
One more thing. Maybe we shouldn't focus on job seekers. Who else is there to
focus on? Answer: People who have a job but want to have a better job. These
people don't spend their time browsing job sites because they don't
desperately need a job. But they may subscribe to our service because it
requires no additional time.

